# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  الجمعة  25/11/2011 .. أخبار قصيرة وأعمــــــــــــدة

## Ehab M. Ali

*اللهم إني أسالك لي ولاخوتي نفساً مطمئنة .. تؤمن  بلقائك وترضي بقضائك وتقنع بعطائك

جمعة مباركة 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مجلس المريــــــــخ يهاجم جهاز التحكيم .. ويرفض اداء أي مباراة يديرها الحكم بدرالدين عبدالقادر 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*حسام البدري:  أهنئ انصار المريخ بالفوز ببطولة الممتاز .. تابعت اللقاء وبعيدا عن ظلم التحكيم فان الفريق بقليل من التنظيم في شوط اللعب الثاني كان من الممكن ان يحقق الانتصار بصورة مريحة،ولكن الفريق قدم مباراة رائعة امام الهلال. 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الكابتن حسام البدري يصل الخرطوم فجر الاثنين برفقة الكابتن احمد شوبير وطاقم قناة  مودرن سبوت وبرنامج (كوورة النهار ده) لتسجيل حلقة خاصة عن فوز المريخ  ببطولة الممتاز وتسجيل المهرجان الذي سيقام على شرف التتويج ببطولة  الممتاز.

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أنبـــــاء عن إحتمال إستمرارية الكابتن حسام البدري مع المريــــــــــخ

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*جوناس ساكواها:  سعيد بالتتويج بلقب هداف الدوري وهدفي الثاني في شباك الهلال في نهائي البطولة .. والهدف كان ترجمة لجهود الزملاء ولكني حزين لعدم التتويج في اليوم الختامي واعطائي كاس الهداف علي نحو ماتجري العادة في جميع الدوريات.

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عبدالكريم الدافي: طريقة احتفالي بالهدف تقوق (هدفي خدمة يمين وعرق جبين .. وليس هدية من بدر الدين)

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ساكواها: هل كل من يحرز هدفاً في الهلال .. يحصب بالحجارة؟؟؟

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* اللواء مدني الحارث: تنظيم المباراة كان جيدا ولكن لاي مباراة عادية وليس لنهائي بطولة ونهائي كاس ونهائي تتويج حيث غياب مظاهر التتويج والاهتمام بهذا الحدث الكبير والبطولة الاولى بالسودان، فنهائي الدورات المدرسية افضل من نهائي الممتاز الذي فشلت اللجنة المنظمة فيه بامتياز ولم تحترم المنافسة قبل المريخ..

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* المريخ يعود غداً السبت للتسجيلات بتوقيع اقرار مع نجم النيل الحصاحيصا احمد عبدالله ضفر بعد الحصول على موافقة اللاعب النهائية وناديه النيل الحصاحيصا.

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*جمال الوالي: سنعلن عن أنباء سارة في احتفال التتويج إن شاء الله 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الفاتح النقر: المريخ استحق الانتصار لأنه كان الأفضل .. واللاعبون أفشلوا خططي 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الوالي ليسن (قبل المباراة):اهل الهلال يعتقدون انك نقطة ضعف الفريق .. وكلنا نثق فيك

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ابراهومـــة: عملنا علي تهدئة اللاعبين بعد مسريحة ركلة الجزاء .. والحكم أفقد جبرة أعصابه 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*فاروق جبرة: قلت للحكم .. (حتمشي من ربنا وين) فأخرج لي البطاقة الحمراء 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* عبد الرحمن درمة: ضربة الجزاء التى احتسبها الحكم بدر الدين عبد القادر لا أساس لها من الصحة، واللاعب يستحق كرت اصفر لأنه مثل بالإصابة .. وبدر الدين ادار اللقاء بمستوى ضعيف للغاية واذا طلب منى أن أعطيه درجات فاننى سأمنحه 5 من 10 وكذلك إخراج الكرت الاحمر لفاروق جبرة غير صحيح لان الكروت تمنح للاعبين فقط وليس المدربين وكان من الممكن أن يطلب من جبره مغادرة الملعب فقط

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*بهدوء - علم الدين هاشــــــــم
معتصم لايصلح لرئاسة رابطة للناشئين !


اعتقد ان هناك اكثر من سبب ومبرر يدفع مجلس المريخ فى ان يقف بالمرصاد لاتحاد معتصم جعفر ويرفع فى وجهه سيف المعارضة والضغط عليه بكل السبل حتى ينزاح هذا الكابوس عن صدر الكرة السودانية التى اجزم بانها ستشهد الكثير من المهازل والفضائح اذا استمر سعادة الدكتور على منصبه بعدا اثبت بالدليل القاطع انه اقل قامة بكثير فى ان يظل على سدة الرئاسة وشغل هذا المنصب الذى اهتز تحت قياة معتصم وتدنت قيمته الى الحضيض ولاابالغ اذا قلت ان رئيس اى رابطة للناشئين فى حوارى الخرطوم يستطيع من خلال منصبه ان يفرض سطوته وقوة شخصيته على الفرق التى يرأسها ولايسمح لاى منها ان تخرج من طوع القانون مهما كانت جماهيريتها او المكانة التى تحظى بها فى حدود منطقتها الجغرافيا ,, فى الوقت الذى ضاعت فيه هيبة المنصب فى عهد الدكتور معتصم الذى كنا نظن ان تلمذته على يد البروف شداد وطول الفترة التى قضاها حوارا فى خلوته قد عركته وعلمته ان اقل مايمكن ان يتميز به من يشغل هذا المنصب الخطير هو قوة الشخصية فضلا عن تطبيق سياسة الانضباط والتنظيم وفوق ذلك الانحياز للقانون فى وجه الاندية جميعها كبيرها وصغيرها ,, مع الاسف ان كل هذه الصفات التى يفترض ان تميز رئيس الاتحاد العام ضاعت وذهبت مع مغادرة شداد لهذا المنصب ,, صحيح ان البروف شداد كان يغيب عن حفلات التتويج ولايهتم كثيرا بالحضور ومشاهدة المباريات من داخل الاستاد ولكنه رغم ذلك لايسمح بمثل هذه الفوضى والعشوائية التى طبقها اتحاد معتصم جعفر بحذافيرها فى الحفل الهزيل فى ختام الدورى الممتاز رغم انها ام البطولات التى يشرف علي تنظيمها الاتحاد العام وتمثل مورده المالى الاول والاكبر لدعم خزينته ,, وكما ذكرت بالامس ان مصدر غضبنا واستيائنا من هذا التصرف غير المسؤول فى غياب الرئيس وشلته عن حفل تتويج البطل ليس لان الامر مرتبط بالمريخ وجماهيره التى كان من المفترض ان تنال الاحترام والتقدير من الاتحاد العام فحسب ولكن ايضا لانه من واجبنا وواجب كل الاعلام الرياضى الموضوعى والمسؤول ان يتصدى لكل من يسيىء لسمعة السودان ويظهره امام العالم عبر الفضائيات بالفوضى والعشوائية وعدم الاحترافية فى تنظيم مناسباته الرياضية على النحو الذى حدث فى استاد الهلال وتحت اشراف الاتحاد المسؤول عن لعبة كرة القدم فى السودان مع الاسف الذى لم يطبق لائحة الدورى الممتاز التى تنص صراحة على ان يتم تكريم بطل الدورى والوصيف وصاحب المركز الثالث وكذلك صاحب المركز الرابع ومن قبل ذلك هداف الدورى ومنحهم جميعا الجوائز المخصصة والميداليات فى حفل محترم يليق بالبطولة , الا ان كل ذلك لم يتم تطبيقه وتنفيذه مما يعد انتهاكا للوائح واخلال بها من جانب الاتحاد دون اى سبب ولا تفسير لذلك سوى ان الذين منحتهم الاندية والاتحادات ثقتها يخشون من ردة فعل الهلال ان يتم تكريم المريخ على ملعبه فقاموا وبقوة عين باطفاء اضاءة الاستاد دون ادنى احترام للاتحاد العام المشرف على تنظيم المباراة والاحتفال العشوائى ,, واؤكد ان هذا التصرف القبيح وغير المسؤول سيمر عليه رئيس الاتحاد العام مرور الكرام مثلما تغاضى عن لكمة البرير للحكم الجزائرى ,, فاذا كان رئيس الاتحاد العام لايحترم مسابقاته ولا انديته المتوجة ولايعير اهتماما بجماهيرها ولايكلف نفسه بالحضور او ابداء الحرص على حسن التنظيم والترتيب بما يتسق مع حجم المناسبة فاعتقد ان وجوده يصبح كعدمه وبالتالى فان العمل ضده وتخليص الكرة من ضعفه وهوانه يصبح مشروعا ومبررا وعلى مجلس المريخ ان يبادر بقيادة العمل المعارض لرئيس الاتحاد وجماعته ليس بتحريض الجماهير بالهتاف التقليدى عايد عايد ياشداد ولا بالانسحاب من البطولات ولكن اولا ببناء قاعدة صلبة للمعارضة قوامها اندية الدورى الممتاز التى نعلم ان لديها حقوق متلتلة ومهضومة من جانب الاتحاد وكذلك باستقطاب المهمشين فى مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام كل ذلك يمثل ضغطا على رئيس الاتحاد وجماعته ومن ثم فتح قنوات اتصال مع اتحادات الولايات للاصطفاف فى كتلة واحدة ضد معتصم جعفر ,, نأمل ان يكون هذا العمل ضمن اولويات برنامج مجلس المريخ الجديد بعد انتخابه فى ديسمبر القادم والكلام نعنى به الاخ جمال الوالى حتى يفرق بين صداقته لمعتصم جعفر ومصلحة المريخ التى باتت تقتضى اقتلاع الدكتور من منصبه ! 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*في وجه الرياح - إبراهيم عبدالرحيم
(كلفتة) ختام الممتاز.. عقاباً للمريخ علي رفضه أداء نهائي الكأس..!!


•	كشفت الطريقة التي أدار بها الإتحاد العام حفل ختام الدوري الممتاز.. وحرمانه المريخ من حقه الكامل في الإستمتاع بالمراسم المعروفة في ختام البطولات والمتمثلة في تسليم الميداليات الذهبية.. وتسليم كأس البطولة بالطريقة المتعارف عليها.. أن الإتحاد العام لا يحترم منافسته الأولي.. فالطريقة التي شهدناها لا يمكن حدوثها في دورات الناشئين.. بل أن إداريي الناشئين أكثر فهماً وتقديراً للمنافسات التي يشرفون عليها.. حيث وضح تماماً أن الإتحاد العام ولجنته المنظمة لم تأبه بفوز المريخ بالبطولة.. وأنها لم تعامل المريخ بمثلما عاملت به الهلال في الموسم.. فغابت المظاهر الإحتفالية المعروفة في النهائيات.. وغاب كل أعضاء مجلس إدارة الإتحاد العام بخلاف الطريفي الصديق نائب الرئيس.. وتركت كأس البطولة لدي الهلال دون أن تجري عليه أي تعديل في تأريخ المناسبة.. فتم تسليم الكأس مكتوباً عليه(بطولة سوداني ون للعام2010).. وحتي نهائي البطولة لم يسع الإتحاد العام ليكون له راعٍ.. رغم أن كثير من الشركات وعلي رأسها(LG) تقدمت للظفر برعاية الختام.. ولكن قادة الإتحاد العام الذي لم يكن يريد للمريخ تحقيق كأس هذه البطولة.. رفضوا منح الشركة فرصة رعاية حفل الختام.. وهذا دليل علي النيتة المبيتة أصلاً.. بل دليل دامغ علي إستمراء الإتحاد العام في إستهدافه للمريخ.. وكأني به يرسل رسالته الأخيرة للمريخ بأن الأمور ستظل كما هي عليه وربما زادت أكثر.. وبعدها(أركبوا أعلي ما في خيلهم).. ويقيني أن هذه هي الرسالة التي يجب أن يتعامل معها المجتمع المريخي بأسره.. وخصوصاً مجلس الإدارة.. لأن الإستهداف لو وقف عند معطيات بعينها.. لقلنا أن الأمر لا يستحق الوقوف عنده.. ولكن المعطيات تواصلت بصورة غريبة للغاية..!!
•	(الكلفتة) الواضحة لحفل ختام الدوري الممتاز.. جاءت تعبيراً واضحاً لحالة الحنق التي إعترت الإتحاد العام بسبب إقدام المريخ علي رفض أداء مباراة نهائي كأس السودان.. وتسببه في ضياع الكثير من الأموال علي خزانة الإتحاد العام من الرعايات أو دخل المباراة أو التلفزة.. وليس هناك أي من سبب آخر يمكن به تفسير ما حدث في ختام المنافسة الأولي.. والمعروف سادتي أن الإتحادات الوطنية المحترمة تتخذ من حفل ختام منافستها الأولي مسرحاً لإستعراض المهارات الإدارية والتنظيمية بإعتبار إستحواذ هذه النهائيات علي الإهتمام الجماهيري والإعلامي.. ولكن إتحادنا الهمام الذي يُدار بطريقة(البصيرة أم حمد) يتعامل مع الأمور بردة فعل غريبة.. فالإنتقام من المريخ علي رفضه أداء مباراة نهائي كأس السودان كان واضحاً.. ولكن بالطبع لم يتضرر المريخ شيئاً.. لأن ما قام به الإتحاد العام لن ينفي أنه بطل الدوري الممتاز وأنه صاحب سجل رائع في البطولة.. وأن أفضل لاعب يلعب في صفوفه.. وأن هداف المنافسة هو الزامبي ساكواها.. وأن الأرقام القياسية كأفضل دفاع وهجوم وأقل سجل للبطاقات الملونة يمتلكه المريخ.. ولن يتنقص ما قام به الإتحاد من قيمة البطولة التي حققها المريخ بعرق جبينه دون أي مساعدات رغم العراقيل التي وُضعت أمامه.. والخاسر الأكبر هو الإتحاد العام الذي يتعامل بمثل هذه العقلية العقيمة التي لا تطور من الأداء الكروي في البلاد.. بل تأكيد علي أن الإتحاد العام لا يعرف أين تكمن مصلحته بمعاداته لنادي قيادي مثل المريخ.. وبتعامله بطريقة لا تحدث من قبل إدرات هاوية تدير أندية حواري.. ناهيك عن إتحاد وطني يفرض عليه الواقع التعامل بما يجب..!!
•	ما قام به الإتحاد في ختام المنافسة سواء في المباراة بتعيين حكم منحاز للهلال بصورة سافرة وسعيه الفاضح من أجل حرمان المريخ من تحقيق الفوز علي نده بشتي السبل سواءً كان بضربة جزاء ظالمة نتج عنها هدف السبق.. أو بتلك المخالفة التي لا وجود لها ونتج عنها هدف التعادل الأزرق.. وما قام به في أوقات سابقة.. كان سببه بالطبع المواقف الضعيفة التي كانت تتعامل بها إدارات مجالس المريخ المتعاقبة والتي كانت تكتفي فقط بالشجب والإدانة وتدبيج البيانات التي لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع.. ولم يكن أي ردود أفعال حقيقية تردع الإتحاد العام وتؤكد له أن المريخ ليس فريقاً عدواً وأنه رقم لا يمكن تجاوزه في كرة القدم السودانية.. ويقيني أن الموقف الأخير الذي تبناه مجلس المريخ الحالي برفضه أداء مباراة نهائي كأس السودان.. ورفضه المشاركة فيها مستقبلاً حتي نهاية دورة الإتحاد العام الحالي.. لهو التعامل الذي إفتقدناه كثيراً في السنوات الماضية.. بل أن الواقع يفرض علي مجلس المريخ القادم ومن خلفه جماهيره أن تكون لها مواقف واضحة وصريحة بعيداً عن التصريحات.. لأن الإتحاد العام أثبت أنه لا يستحق الإحترام المتبادل الذي تتعامل به قيادة المريخ.. بل يستحق أن يتم التعامل معه بطريقة أعنف لأنه يضع قيمة لمثل هذه التعاملات العنيفة.. لذا فإن الواجب علي مجالس إدارت المريخ الإبتعاد عن سياسات اللين تجاه ما يقوم به الإتحاد.. والتحول مائة وثمانون درجة لمواقف متشددة يعرف بها هذا الإتحاد أن للمريخ سطوته وقيمته التي لا يمكن تجاوزها بأي حال من الأحوال..!!
•	ما حدث من قبل الإتحاد العام ولجنته المنظمة لمنافسة الدوري الممتاز.. لم ينتقص من حجم الفرحة التي عاشتها جماهير المريخ.. وهي التي إحتفلت قبل مباراة الهلال في أعقاب الفوز علي الأهلي الخرطومي.. فمارست جماهير الزعيم الفرحة في أبهي صورها لأن فريقها إستحق فعلاً التتويج بالبطولة برقم قياسي.. ولم تأبه لكل المحاولات المستميتة التي بذلها الإتحاد العام ولجانه من أجل ذلك.. ولم تلقي بالاً لما يجري في الخفاء من أجل حرمان المريخ من حقه الشرعي في مراسم نهاية البطولة والتتويج.. وكأن المريخ هذا لا يستحق الفوز بالبطولة.. وكأن الأفراح مقتصرة فقط علي الهلال.. ومن هنا يجب أن تكون لمجلس المريخ وجماهيرة ردة فعل عنيفة توازي فعلاً ما يقوم به الإتحاد العام.. وحتي يعرف الإتحاد أن المريخ ليس بــ(الهوين) وسهل القياد.. وأنه قادر علي إتخاذ المواقف القوية التي تعيد له حقوقه.. وتفرض هيبته.. ويجب علي مجلس المريخ أن يقوم بردود أفعال توازي ما تقوم به جماهيره التي ظلت علي الدوام تعبر عن ما يعتمل في دواخلها إزاء ما يقوم به الإتحاد من إستهداف واضح للمريخ.. ولو صبغت مجالس المريخ مواقفها تجاه الإتحاد بثلث مواقف جماهيره لما تجرأ علي فعل أي شئ يضر المريخ.. ولم إستمرأ بمثل هذه الطريقة القبيحة في ظلمه.. وما حدث في نهائي الممتاز يجب أن يكون حداً فاصلاً ما بين التعاملات الهشة التي يتعامل بها المريخ.. وما يقابله به الإتحاد العام.. ويجب أن تكون هناك مواقف واضحة وجلية بعيداً عن سياسات المجاملات وإطلاق البيانات والتصريحات الهلامية..!!
إتجاه الرياح..!!
•	تبريرات فطيرة تلك التي خرجت عن الأخ تاج السر عباس رئيس اللجنة المنظمة لحفل ختام الممتاز.. بإشارته إلي أن عدم تقديم الميداليات يعود الى خوفهم من أحراجهم مع الضيوف وذلك بعدم تسلم الميداليات كما حدث الموسم الماضى فى كأس السودان.. وبهذا يدين الإتحاد العام الضعيف نفسه وأنه لا يعرف كيف يفعل قوانينه ولوائحه ضد أي فريق يرفض إستلام الميداليات..!!
•	تاج السر إعتذر للمريخ عن الخطأ الذى حدث فى عدم نزع الديباجة على الكأس.. والتي حملت عنوان(بطولة 2010م برعاية سودانى).. محملاً المسؤولية للجنة المراسم.. والغريب أنه رئيس لجنة حفل ختام المنافسة..!!
•	وواصل الأخ تاج السر مبرراً عدم حضور مسئولى الاتحاد يعود الى ظروف خاصة بهم.. فمعتصم جعفر لم يحضر نسبة لمرض إبنه ومجدى سافر الساعة الخامسة قبل المباراة وأسامه عطا المنان وطارق عطا خارج السودان..!!
•	لو عذرنا رئيس الإتحاد العام.. ألا يعلم بقية قادة الإتحاد العام أن الثالث والعشرين هو موعد حفل ختام الدوري الممتاز..!!؟
•	دموع الحارس ياسين كانت تعبيراً واضحاً عن حالة الظلم التي تعرض لها المريخ من الحكم بدرالدين عبدالقادر الذي لم يتواني في خدمة الهلال بأي طريقة..!!
•	سيصمت صلاح أحمد محمد صالح عن الحديث عن الأخطاء الفادحة التي إرتكبها بدرالدين.. لأنه إعتاد الصمت كلما تعلق الأمر بالهلال.. وفالح جداً عندما يتعلق الأمر بالمريخ..!!
•	نهاية الموسم ستنقذ سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية.. ولا أستبعد أن يتعلل بذلك وأن لا داعي للعودة لما مضي.. وهذه شميته مع الحالات الواضحة التي تفضح إنحياز حكامه للهلال..!!
•	المريخ يقيم إحتفاله بالممتاز يوم الإثنين القادم.. وهو ذات اليوم الذي حدده الإتحاد العام لتسليم كأس السودان للهلال.. ومعروف أن المريخ سيحتفل ببطولته.. فكيف سيحتفل الهلال بكأسه..!!؟

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*كما أفكر - أكرم حماد
نصف لاعبي الهلال أنصاف مواهب


أي حديث عن أحقية الهلال بالفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز يُعتبر حديثاً عاطفياً لا أكثر ولا أقل والحديث العاطفي في هذه المرحلة ضار للغاية لأن التسجيلات على الأبواب، والتسجيلات تحتاج إلى أفكار عقلانية ورؤى فنية حتى يعود الهلال فريقاً مهاباً وقوياً في الملاعب المحلية والقارية!
الهلال لا يستحق الفوز بالدوري الممتاز هذا الموسم لأسباب كثيرة، فمجلس الإدارة فشل تماماً في تسيير الأمور وقام بتعاقدات في الفترة التكميلية دون نظرة فنية وصبر على مدرب متواضع وإستغنى عنه في التوقيت الخطأ، وتفرَغ رئيسه للإستعراض وذهب إلى أبعد من ذلك بالإعتداء على الحكم الجزائري في مباراة الترجي والمحصلة النهائية والطبيعية كانت ضياع البطولة المحببة وتحوُلها من العرضة شمال للعرضة جنوب لأن الخلل الإداري يؤثر سلباً على فريق كرة القدم!
والجهاز الفني بقيادة المدرب الصربي المتواضع ميشو أهدر نقاطاً سهلة بتكتيكاته العجيبة وإدارته السيئة للمباريات ويمكن القول بأن هذا المدرب هو أحد أكبر أسباب خروج الهلال من المولد بدون حمص، وعندما أقول (بدون حمص) فإنني أعني العبارة لأن كأس السودان كانت وما زالت بطولة (ميتة) ولا قيمة لها على الإطلاق خصوصاً في هذا الموسم بإعتبار أنها دخلت إلى (الدولاب) الهلالي بإنسحاب المريخ وليس بالفوز عليه!
وبالإضافة إلى تواضع مجلس الإدارة والجهاز الفني لم يقدم اللاعبون المستوى المأمول ولم يُسخروا خبراتهم بالشكل المطلوب ولعبوا في المنافسة القارية وفي الدوري الممتاز من غير روح وبدون مسئولية بإستثناء المهاجم الزيمبابوي المتألق إدواردو سادومبا الذي حفظ ماء وجه الهلال بعروضه القوية!
وسادومبا كما قلتُ كثيراً هو اللاعب الذي قاد الهلال إلى الدور نصف النهائي من دوري أبطال أفريقيا بأهدافه الغزيرة وحضوره اللامع، ولولا مجهوداته لخرج الهلال من الدور ثمن النهائي وكلنا يتذكر مباراة الأفريقي التونسي وكيف نجح سادومبا في ترجيح كفة الهلال، علماً بأنه تُوج هدافاً للبطولة بإحرازه لسبعة أهداف، ستة منها في دور المجموعات فقط!
سادومبا لم يلعب دور فتى الشاشة الأول، وإنما لعب دور فتى الشاشة (الوحيد) منذ مباراة الأفريقي التونسي في الدور الثاني وصولاً إلى آخر مباراة في دور المجموعات، ففي مباراتي الأفريقي أحرز هدفين، واحد في أم درمان والثاني في ملعب رادس، وفي مباراة إنيمبا ظهر بهدفين إنتزع بهما أغلى نقطة، قبل أن يحرز هدف الفوز في مباراة الرجاء، ومن ثَم يسجل هدفاً في مباراة إنيمبا التي أقيمت في أم درمان، وفي الوقت الذي أحرز فيه سادومبا سبعة أهداف من خلال عشر مباريات لم يحرز بقية اللاعبين سوى هدفين، الأول أحرزه هيثم مصطفى من ركلة جزاء والثاني أوتوبونغ من ضربة رأسية وهذا السجل التهديفي السيء للفريق يكشف الحال البائس!
يجب ألا ندفن رأسنا في الرمال ونتغزل في لاعبي الهلال الحاليين من أجل إظهار الأفضلية الوهمية، فالوضع الراهن لا يسُر الهلالاب العقلاء والمخلصين، فالهلال في خطر كبير، وإذا لم نعترف بسوء الحال ونعمل على إبعاد الخلايا النائمة وتدعيم الفريق بوجوه شابة فإننا سنعود من جديد لمربع الخروج من الدور الأول في دوري أبطال أفريقيا وسنفقد الدوري الممتاز من جديد!    
نصف لاعبي الهلال أنصاف مواهب وهذه حقيقة لا تقبل الجدال، والنصف الآخر يلعب من دون روح ولا مسئولية وهذا الأمر لمسناه وعشناه في البطولة الأفريقية وايضاً في الدوري الممتاز!
هل باري ديمبا مدافع بحجم الهلال؟!.. وهل أسامة التعاون يستحق إرتداء شعار الهلال؟!.. وهل التاج إبراهيم ظهير أيمن بقيمة الفريق الأزرق؟!.. وهل يوسف محمد مفيد للفريق حتى يصبر عليه مجلس الإدارة موسم بحاله؟!.. وهل أوتوبونغ يستحق الضجة والمبلغ الكبير الذي دُفع فيه؟!

وإذا أتينا إلى خليفة وأتير توماس وبكري المدينة وبشة وبويا فإننا سنكتشف أنهم كانوا يرزحون تحت وطأة تذبذب المستوى بشكل غريب، فمباريات (في الطالع)، وأخرى (في النازل) وهو أمر تضرر منه الفريق بدون أدنى شك!
أما الحرس القديم بقيادة هيثم مصطفى والمعز محجوب وعلاء الدين يوسف وعمر بخيت فمستوياتهم تراجعت بشكل واضح وبكل تأكيد للسن أحكام، ولكن السيء في الموضوع هو غياب الروح القتالية، وهذه مشكلة أكبر من التواضع الفني!
لا أتحدث عن شطب جماعي لأن أضرار الشطب الجماعي أكبر من فوائده ولأن الشطب في الأساس محصور في سبعة لاعبين في فترة الإنتقالات الرئيسية، وإنما أتحدث بصراحة عن واقع مرير يعيشه الهلال ويحاول أن يهرب من مواجهته الكثيرين!
أتمنى الإستغناء عن أنصاف المواهب والإبقاء على لاعبي الخبرة إلى حين إشعار آخر لأن لاعب خبير في النازل أفضل من نصف موهبة!
ختاماً أقول.. ثغرات الهلال كثيرة ولكن أكبرها خط الدفاع الذي يحتاج إلى دعم كبير جداً في التسجيلات وكما قلتُ بالأمس الهلال يحتاج إلى أربعة مدافعين جُدد.. إثنان في عمق الدفاع.. وواحد كظهير أيمن وآخر كظهير أيسر.. وإذا كانت هناك تعاقدات مع محترفين فلا بد أن تكون في خط الدفاع.. فالدفاع الجيد هو أساس الفوز بالبطولات!!!! !

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*راي حر

اواب محمد

ان لم تستح..فاصنع ما تشاء..!!


ان ما قام به قادة الكرة بالبلاد في ليلة الختام بالأمس والتي جمعت المريخ والهلال في مباراة أداء الواجب، اضافة لتحكيمها السيئ المنحاز لطرف على حساب الآخر انحيازا سافرا، استوجب اعلان حرب ضروس عليهما (أي الاتحاد ولجنة التحكيم) تكون نهايتها اما انتصار أحمر باقتلاع جزور الفشل السامة، أو يهلك المريخ دونها، وهلاكه هنا بأن يقبل هوان وذل اتحاد الكرة له دائما أبدا بهذه الطريقة الوقحة المذلة والتي لا تحمل ذرة احترام لناد عريق هو المريخ وان دلت على شيء فانما تدل على فكر القادة الخاوي، لأن من يحاول اذلال ناد كالمريخ فانما يذل نفسه، كما يثبت بأن الاتحاد لا يراعي مصلحة الكرة في السودان نهائيا.


احتجب قادة الكرة عن ليلة ختام كبرى البطولات، وصاحبتها فضائح يندى لها الجبين خجلا، وبداياتها بمراسم التتويج المتواضعة والتي تتفوق عليها مراسم تكريم المتفوقين بمدارس الأساس !


منصة مخجلة، وكأس قديم هو لممتاز عشرين عشرة بدون ميداليات ذهبية للاعبين، ومنع تسليم الوصيف ميدالياته الفضية، اضافة الى غياب الجوائز الفردية.



وعندما اندهشنا لذلك وسألنا عن الأمر، أتتنا الاجابة من زكي عباس رئيس لجنة الاحتفال (ولا أدري من وعلى ماذا ترأس السيد السر لأننا لم نشاهد احتفالا أصلا)، والذي استنطقته الاذاعة الرياضية، فعلل غياب المراسم (بخوفهم) من احراجهم مع ضيوفهم كما حدث في نهائي كأس السودان الموسم السابق.


بالله ده كلام..؟!!


بطولة الممتاز لفرقها والفائز بها أم لضيوفها يا سيد زكي.؟!!


اذا كان السيد زكي عباس يقصد بحديثه ذلك ما قام به اللاعب هيثم مصطفى من شد الميدالية من سعادة الفريق عبدالله حسن عيسى وملاسنته لقادة الكرة وضيوف المباراة، فقد أثبت بذلك ادانة اللاعب والتي نفاها السيد معتصم جعفر شخصيا !


ولكن هل مجرد انفعال هيثم مصطفى سابقا، يجعل مسئولي الاتحاد يقبلون على خطوة الغاء تسليم الميداليات وكل الجوائز الفردية..؟!



أم فقط لأن أصحاب الأخيرة ينتمون للأحمر..؟!!


غياب قادة الكرة بالبلاد يدل على اللا مبالاة التي يوجهونا لبطولتهم، وان غيابهم هذا متعمد دون أدنى شك وظنوا أنهم بذلك كايدوا المريخ وردوا له الصاع صاعين، بسبب انسحابه من نهائي كأس السودان فقتل بذلك البطولة وما كانوا ينتظرونه من طيباتها.



شخصيا، أعتبر احتجاب رئيس الاتحاد وسكرتيره وأمين ماله عن ليلة التتويج محمدة يشكرها عليهم أنصار الأحمر، فلا يشرفهم تتويج فريقهم من قبل أناس أدمنوا اضهاده وغرس العراقيل في طريقه والتزموا بمساندة منافسه حتى عندما يلعب ضد الأحمر بقوة عين يحسدون عليها !



وغيابهم هذا أشرف لهم من حضورهم المنافق !




انهم يكرهون المريخ كرها أعمى دون ذنب جناه، واستغلوا مناصبهم ليكونوا سدا منيعا يحجزه عن طموحاته لكنهم وبفضل الله ثم عزم الرجال وحب الصفوة ما استطاعوا الى ذلك سبيلا !



أحسست أول أمس بأن المريخ منبوذ وغير مرحب به وكأنه نادي المريخ (الكوكب) ولا يتبع بتاتا للكرة الأرضية ناهيك عما اذا كان يتبع للسودان والاتحاد العام، فقد كانت المؤامرة شنيعة.



أي نعم، المريخ (كوكب) في سموه..ولكنه ناد سوداني يتبع لادارة اتحادكما يا معتصم ومجدي !



الآن علمنا وعلم الجميع بما لا يدع مجالا للشك، كيف استطاع الهلال حسم بطولات سابقة ومتوالية لصالحه، فقط بمحاباة الاتحاد له والمساعدات القيمة من التحكيم.



واقتلاع سوسهما أمر لا بد منه، ويجب أن يكون من أولويات مجلس المريخ القادم !



هي الحرب اذا، والا لن تقوم قائمة للمريخ بتواجد هؤلاء على رأس المؤسسة الأولى للكرة في البلاد !



ترى، لو كان الهلال هو بطل الممتاز هذا الموسم (الشر بره وبعيد)، هل كنّا سنشاهد كم الفضائح هذا الذي صاحب عرس الختام..؟!!




وهل كنا لنشهد تحكيما منحازا للمريخ قاسيا على الهلال..؟!!




بملء ماعون الثقة، بالقطع الجازم بالتأكيد لا..!!




مقتطفات



بدر الدين عبدالقادر لا أعرف ماذا أقول فيه لأوفيه حقه، وبالتأكيد جميعكم تعرفون حق بدر الذي يجب أن يوفى !


دخل بدر الدين عبدالقادر وصافرته مأمورة بهزيمة المريخ ونصرة الهلال وكان ذلك مشرقا بعد عملية (تبدلون) الواضحة قبل بداية المباراة بدقائق !



حكم يحمل الشارة الدولية و يطرد مدربا بالكرت الأحمر كسابقة في عالم التحكيم !



ما كان ينقص ابن عبدالقادر في مباراة الأمس هو الشعار الأزرق وتوجيهات الفاتح النقر !



قال ايه؟ الدوري مسيخ يا حمام، او كما خرجت حبيب البلد بالأمس !



اذا كان بطل الدوري حماما، فبما ينعت وصيفه..؟؟!



أقول ليكم حاجة..بيعوا أتوبنج..واقلبوهو شطرنج..!!


















*

----------


## monzir ana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

أنبـــــاء عن إحتمال إستمرارية الكابتن حسام البدري مع المريــــــــــخ




لالالالالالالا الا دي 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور يا هوبا
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لم يجد لاعب المريخ نجم الدين حامل بطولة الدوري الممتاز هذا العام  عقب ختام مباراتهم مع الهلال التى انتهت بالتعادل سوى ان يقدم (فانلته)  التى ارتداها كهدية لطفل صغير في السن اخبره انه يتيم ويعشق المريخ 
وقدم  المدافع عقب نهاية المباراة القميص الخاصة به لهذا الطفل الصغير الذى حضر  لمناصرة المريخ وحرص عليها من داخل الملعب وحملت الفانلة الرقم 2 والتى سعد  الطفل بها للغاية وتوجه     لأقارنه وغادر وهو في غاية السعادة  
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الحضري خارج قائمة منتخب مصر الجديده
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*المريخ سيعود لساحة التسجيلات مجددا غدا السبت بتوقيع اقرار مع نجم النيل الحصاحيصا احمد عبدالله ضفر بعد الحصول على موافقة اللاعب النهائية وناديه النيل الحصاحيصا.
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*متوكل احمد علي: ريكاردو الاقرب لخلافة البدري
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*لاستاذ متوكل احمد علي في تصريحات صحفية مساء امس لبرنامج بحث عن هدف بانهم يتحدثون بمرارة عن ماحدث وصاحب نهائي الممتاز امام الهلال حيث شن متوكل احمد علي هجوما عنيفا على اتحاد الكرة السوداني ولجانه المساعدة واللجنة المنظمة لمباراة الديربي مؤكدا انهم يتحدثون بمرارة عن الظلم الذي وقع علي فريقهم واكد متوكل عن قيام مهرجان التتويج بالاثنين لتعويض انصار المريخ اخطاء الاتحاد العام
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*واكد متوكل بان اسبابا عديدة جعلت المريخ يختار ريكاردو لمعرفته اللصيقة بالكرة السودانية والدوري السوداني بجانب النجاح الذي حققه مع الهلال والاسماعيلي والاهلي القطري..







*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*بالتوفيق ريكاردو
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monzir ana
					

لالالالالالالا الا دي 



222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## أحمد طه

*
قطع شك
السمؤال عبد الباقي 

هسسسس ولا كلمة !

* أبعد اليوم لكم لسان.. يا بني زرقان..؟ أونسمع همهمة منكم أن التحكيم يظلمكم..؟ أونسمعكم تتبجحون .. وتقولون أنكم أسياد..؟ بالأمس إنكشفت الأقنعة..بضربة موجعة من الزعيم أبطلت (الجعجعة) وأسكتت (الضفدعة).!.
* سدد الزعيم أكبر ( لكمة) في تأريخ البشرية.. للحكم المتواطئ بدر الدين عبد القادر المستهدف لـ(الزعيم .. سيد البلد .. الإمبراطور.. سودان المريخ.. الشفت) المريخ العظيم.
* البطل الزعيم أبطل التحكيم.
* الدافي .. أطلق صاروخ عابر قارات.. من جبال الأطلس .. بشعار الزعيم الكلس..للنادي المفلس.. خلى الشبكة تتهز.
* ساكواها في المفخرة مسمار.. وفي الزريبة دمار.
* وسيك سيك ساكواها.
* بالروح القتالية.. بالمهارة الفنية.. بالخطط التكتيكية.. بالمؤازرة الجماهيرية.. باللونية المريخية.. (حماد إنضرب ياناس).
* أي بالحيل حماد إنضرب.. ضربة شديدة خلاص..!!.
* فريق رئيس ناديه وصيف الطيش في الفصل.. كيف ما يبقى وصيف الزعيم في الكفر..!!؟؟ بس قولوا لي كيف..!؟
* مدرسة الهجرة شهت الوصافة الرئاسية ثلاثة سنوات في الثانوي.. ومعبرة (المغُبرة) شهدت سقوط الوصافة الدورية الثانية للمتاز.. ومدد مدد يا ساكواها..!!.
* فاقد المنطق بتمها بنوي.. وفاقد المهارة بتمها شلاليت.. وفاقد المصداقية بتمها ضربة جزاء ودرون.. وفاقد الممتاز بتمها (موية).!
* وبي مناسبة الموية.. وين بوية..؟ وين طورية أقصد تورية.. ووي ويي ويي وين الملاين .. الشعب العربي وين .. وين أتو بنغ.. وين الدولارات.. وين القرارات.ز والبيانات.. وويييين ؟؟؟؟؟؟.
* أتوبوغ .. أمس مع نجم الدين بقى .. وقعونغ .. براهو يقع.. لا هيثم نفع .. ولا ساكواها برضو قنع.. والقون قون شبع .
* بالحلاااااال ضرب بطااال.. جوة .. هنااااك.. وبعد ده هسسسسس.. ولا كلمة.
* أديكو ماشي .. ينبطح أتير.. وأديكو ماشي.. يبطح مساوي وأيكو ماشي.. ينبطح .... (شنو لقيتوها حلوة ولا شنو) أديكو يكوم الدفاع جنبو!! وأديكو ماشي .. أديكو قرص الكورة.. أديكو وقف.. ساكواها وقفها.. والجماعة وقفوا.. ساكواها قال ليهم : تعالوا أنا بهزر سااااي أنا ما بجيبو.. انتو ما ناس زباين ما بلوم معاكم.
* المعز وقف .. أتير وقف.. مساوي ما عارفو مشى وين.. ساكواها قال ليهم .. خلاص هدي شايفين ولاااااااااا بجيبها لكن يا معز جبيها انت بعد أجر للصفوة ديل وأقلب لي هوبة هوبتين (ما الخمج داك) هوبة جد جد.
* صااااااااااااروخ حار جاف وصيفاً.. دافيء ممطر شباكاً..!!.
* وجيب من جوة يا معزاا .. الزعيم ما بتهزا .. لا بنفع معاهو حكم قسى ولا ضربة جزاا.. الزعيم أنجزا.. ما أعظيم إنجاز سودان المريخ.
* التحية مثنى وثلاث ورباع .. لذلك العملاق .. لذلك الأسد .. لذلك النمر.. لذلك الوحش.. لذلك الكبير .. والكبير جداً جداً جداً.. يا سين يوسف وحش الخشبات.. وحش وحش وحش كتل ليهم الدش.
* هيثم قارورة قال: لو ما طلع الشوط الأول المريخ مهزوم تلاتة ما دايرين حافز فوز.
* وهو منو القال ليك انت بتهزم الزعيم.. أها أدوكم كم بونية.. بعد ما بقيتو تفتشو فيها ما لاقينها.
* ما قلنا ليكم لاعبي المريخ (رجااااااااال) وبعلموها أحسن ليكم الإنسحاب.. أها أحسن ليكم يتفتشو ليها عند الحكم (المتآمر) ده..!!؟.
* رايك شنو با بدر الدين.. إنشاء الله يكون بقوك وكيل عريف..!؟ ولا تكون خشيت طب يا ربي..!؟ بس ما تخش في مـ(طب) لأنو البرير بنيتو صالطة.. وماشة معاهو باسطة.. الراجل أدوهو سنتين بس.. قدر السنين الجا في تاني الطيش.
* وليد البحر .. أيها الرائع لك تحياتي وأنت تجعله يكون وصيفك بمدرسة الهجرة الثانوية.
* غداً نتحدث بالتفصيل.. عن التفصيل الذي ماسه الأبطال على هلال العرضة شمال.. من جلاليب.. و(بنية) خاطفة.. ورقصة العناء وسط الأراضي البائسة.
 قفلة كلام
* هسسسس ولا كلمة !! هس هس هس.. ضربنا الإتحاد.. ضربنا التحكيم.. ضربنا المقابر.. تاني في كلام..!!!!؟؟؟؟؟.
* وقطعاً سنلتقي بإذن الله إن كان في العمر بقية.
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*نعم فان التحاد 
اساء لنفسه
لعم
العمل 
بالبرتكول المعمول به فى 
كل الدنيا 
بالاحتفال بتسليم الكاس 
وكاس الهداف
وهذا عرف يجرى 
فى كل الملاعب
ولكن لان 
التحاد منحاز
ويقوده 
مشجعو الفريق
الخصم
فقد
قام بفعلته القبيحة 
والتى تشببه تماما
وسيرى الذين انغلبوا اى منغلب سينغلبون
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*التحية لهذا الرجل 
الغيور 
الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى 
وهو يقوم بعمليه 
قلع الضفر
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكورين ايهاب وشيخ طارق
الله يعرس ليكم !!
*

----------

